# buona notte



## anonimo (21 Giugno 2007)

"Ho dovuto peccare per poter rivivere. Dove può ancora condurmi il mio cammino? Stolto è questo cammino, va strisciando obliquamente, forse va in cerchio. Ma vada come vuole, io son contento di seguirlo." (Hermann Hesse da "Siddharta")


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Sono le 9.00 del mattino...che caspio e' sto thread?

PS_:_non siate_ ovvi_


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono le 9.00 del mattino...che caspio e' sto thread?
> 
> PS_:_non siate_ ovvi_


Buddha mica ha l'orologio


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

*Lettrice*

E che ne sappiamo noi ?

Certo è che l'anonimo ieri sera si è nutrito di buone letture.
sono stata ovvia...Hesse non lo è...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Buddha mica ha l'orologio


Dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me mi sa che lui c'aveva il Rolex e' ha dato a bere a Richard Gere che bisogna rinunciare ai beni materiali


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Comunque è assodato che con Siddharta si è rimorchiato tantissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Altro che illuminazione


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque è assodato che con Siddharta si è rimorchiato tantissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piu' illuminato di cosi'... almeno e' stato originale nell'arte del rimorchio


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque è assodato che con Siddharta si è rimorchiato tantissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















uhhhh comè vero, ero io a rimorchiare pero' 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buon giorno fetentone/i


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> piu' illuminato di cosi'... almeno e' stato originale nell'arte del rimorchio


Non lui...che poi doveva essere un bel paraculo. Parlavo di chi lo usava per i propri biechi scopi


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non era monouso...poteva essere usato indifferentemente da mascoli e femmene


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma non credo che Richard Gere ci sia cascato...al limite avrà rinunciato ai superalcolici!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lui...che poi doveva essere un bel paraculo. Parlavo di chi lo usava per i propri biechi scopi


Mi accodo a Micia... anche io ho usato Siddharta accompagnato da sigarette simpatiche per rimorchiare


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non credo che Richard Gere ci sia cascato...al limite avrà rinunciato ai superalcolici!!!


Intanto fa donazioni da capogiro... cujiune!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lui...che poi doveva essere un bel paraculo. Parlavo di chi lo usava per i propri biechi scopi


hesse
bel paraculo e pure bello di suo..e siamo d'accordo..


 ma tu lo hai usato per i tuoi mandrillosi scopoli?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Micia... anche io ho usato Siddharta accompagnato da sigarette simpatiche per rimorchiare


ahò l'avemo usato tutti allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















e le nostre "ingenue" vittime...li, ad ascoltare vaneggiamenti su nirvana e samsara


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

bei tempi...
Ma ancora si usa per rimorchiare?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hesse
> bel paraculo e pure bello di suo..e siamo d'accordo..
> 
> 
> *ma tu lo hai usato per i tuoi mandrillosi scopoli*?


Ovviamente


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto fa donazioni da capogiro... cujiune!!!


Io lo visto recentemente...alla festa del cinema...sarà pure coglione, però il buddismo gli fa bene!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> bei tempi...
> Ma ancora si usa per rimorchiare?


naaaa...le nuove generazioni usano altri libri. Che so, le barzellette di Totti...i più fighi forse daun braun


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo visto recentemente...alla festa del cinema...sarà pure coglione, però il buddismo gli fa bene!!!


Non so quanto centri il buddismo col fatto che stia bene alla sua eta'....


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Micia... anche io ho usato Siddharta accompagnato da sigarette simpatiche per rimorchiare


quelle col botto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









giuro, oggi lo farei 

	
	
		
		
	


	














" _amore..ne vuoi una?_ (magari dopo...) 

"_ si Micia"_

_"ecco l'accendino"_


_"grazie"_




_1_


_2_


_3_

_BOOM!!!_



















_la faccia.....la faccia..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   quella immagino 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_lettri..siamo state delle bad girl...lo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   so...anche io qualche sigaretta molto simptica la usavo._


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*

Si infatti...Noi avevavo il buon Hermann, adesso poveracci si devono attaccare a Coelho!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Si infatti...Noi avevavo il buon Hermann, adesso poveracci si devono attaccare a Coelho!!!!


 

Alt...

diciamo che ognuno si attacca dove vuole e dove puo' attaccarsi


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si infatti...Noi avevavo il buon Hermann, adesso poveracci si devono attaccare a *Coelho!!!!*


NOOOOOOOOOO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahò l'avemo usato tutti allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e Castaneda dove lo metti?

ve lo ricordate ?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2007)

Anche "essere o avere" era abbastanza funzionale allo sc*ò*po...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buongionro pimpi e pimpe!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alt...
> 
> diciamo che *ognuno si attacca dove vuole e dove puo' attaccarsi*


Saggezza vedo in te


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e Castaneda dove lo metti?
> 
> ve lo ricordate ?


Il buon Carlos che pippava peyote a iosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Però don Juan era troppo fico


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so quanto centri il buddismo col fatto che stia bene alla sua eta'....


 

appunto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi io non credo che sia scemo.

Non corrisponde a miei gusti estetici ma non credo proprio che sia un cretino, anzi...


non trovate?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche "essere o avere" era abbastanza funzionale allo sc*ò*po...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evvaiii fedi...l'arte di amare


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*

Ebbene si. Ieri ne ho visto un altro..ne ha pubblicato un altro...e sicuramente lo comprano...lo leggono...
Avrei dati fuoco alla pila dei libri..solo che accanto c'erano i libri per ragazzi...pareva brutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente


e ora che usi MM? 

Il cappello?


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche "essere o avere" era abbastanza funzionale allo sc*ò*po...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...Fromm me lo sono risparmiato..conme già non funzionava


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelle col botto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto per alimentare la creativita' e l'arte... Che cazzate che mi bevevo e che davo a bere!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Che faccia Micia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    Occhio _affessurato_ e sorriso da ebete?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ora che usi MM?
> 
> Il cappello?


Nulla...ora sono lupo de lupis, un lupo tanto buonino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi il cappello è sacro, ha toccato Lei. Non lo userei mai per lo struscio


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Saggezza vedo in te


 
non riesco a rimanere seria se parlate come perfect 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...Lettri ne sa qualcosa....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche "essere o avere" era abbastanza funzionale allo sc*ò*po...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto vale lo narcotizzo completamente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo quel libro gli tolgo pure un rene


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

Mi immagino Feddy "Se ami qualcuno, lascialo libero"!!!
Dì la verità che ancora giri con Fromm!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*allora...shh..silenzio doveroso per la sacralità del cappello*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Nulla...ora sono lupo de lupis, un lupo tanto buonino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nulla...ora sono lupo de lupis, un lupo tanto buonino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E va beh..ma almeno risparmialo a noi...non se pò guardà


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Il Sacro Cappello 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  In confronto, il Graal non vale una cippa


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E va beh..ma almeno risparmialo a noi...non se pò guardà


Sacro Cappello, perdonala perchè non sa quello che dice


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*Iris!!monella*



Iris ha detto:


> E va beh..ma almeno risparmialo a noi...non se pò guardà


 
Ma lui ama il ricordo di lei..Iris...sei tremenda..;--)))


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma lui ama il ricordo di *l*ei..Iris...sei tremenda..;--)))


L


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Sacro Cappello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tenero romantico...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L


Yes, sorry 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  imperdonabile error


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tenero romantico...


m'hanno fatto così


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sacro Cappello, perdonala perchè non sa quello che dice


 
Morboso attaccamento in te leggo,
brama di piacere bene non fa,
stolto è l'uomo,
che il feticismo insegue, saggio colui che dai cappelli, 
s'allontana


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Yes, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ego te absolvo, felis catus


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ego te absolvo, felis catus


Guarda che ora si chiama Robolo Sproposiatae Pelo


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Morboso attaccamento in te leggo,
> brama di piacere bene non fa,
> stolto è l'uomo,
> che il feticismo insegue, saggio colui che dai cappelli,
> s'allontana


Forte il Lato Oscuro è.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che ora si chiama Robolo Sproposiatae Pelo


Ma ha sempre il nick da micia


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ha sempre il nick da micia


Gia' ma l'hai visto che avatar c'ha? Sembra un cotton fiock 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS:Ora mi scuoia


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che ora si chiama Robolo Sproposiatae Pelo


 
Tu e MM stamane meritate un bacio...è cosi e basta.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ma l'hai visto che avatar c'ha? Sembra un cotton fiock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sbagliato!


mettiti un paio di occhiali...sono due kiwi sbucciati.

quello originale di Escher non mi si appiccica..porco di un can'...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porca miseria dov'e' finito Robolo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Son costretta a postarti il mio cane per punizione


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

che fenomeno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Il mantello rosso è la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che fenomeno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma credo non avra' cuccioli..altrimenti ti avrei omaggiato di un bellissimo licaone come il mio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS:Ma e' il cane piu' teneroso della terra


----------



## anonimo (22 Giugno 2007)

*..dove so gli altri ?*

sieti da sbadiglio...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

anonimo ha detto:


> sieti da sbadiglio...


 
Infatti e' un forum libero puoi sempre uscire se ti annoi


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma credo non avra' cuccioli..*altrimenti ti avrei omaggiato di un bellissimo licaone come il mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sesi na'picciocchedda meda gentiliiiii


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sesi na'picciocchedda meda gentiliiiii


Du sciu... a cabonu mannu chi fianta tottusu cummenti a mei


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

anonimo ha detto:


> sieti da sbadiglio...


 
Tu invece sei stimolante


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Du sciu... a cabonu mannu *chi fianta tottusu cummenti a mei*


 ta dannuuuuu mannu


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu invece sei stimolante


come il guttalax...intendeva quello! Non montarti la testa, anonimo


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ta dannuuuuu mannu


Non sono molto sicura del mio sardo scritto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parlato non ho problemi


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono molto sicura del mio sardo scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io uno e l'altro poco precisi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Li mischio al romano, oltretutto


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> come il guttalax...intendeva quello! Non montarti la testa, anonimo


Credo proprio che non abbia bisogno del nostro contributo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque la posologia Anonimo  è :


un flacone al mattino

un secondo alla sera.

poi apri un thread e dicci qualcosa di  stimolante


----------



## Iris (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu invece sei stimolante


E mica paghi il biglietto..protesta con la Redazione se non ti diverti!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Credo proprio che non abbia bisogno del nostro contributo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio, stai facendo un salto di specie


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio, stai facendo un salto di specie


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Questo sito ha la curiosa capacità di trasformare persone per bene in iene affamate


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo sito ha la curiosa capacità di trasformare persone per bene in iene affamate


perche' le iene affamate non son perbene?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio, stai facendo un salto di specie


 

e il meglio lo devo ancora dare


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> perche' le iene affamate non son perbene?


dipende dalla prospettiva....chiedilo alla gazzella di turno


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e il meglio lo devo ancora dare


Dubbio non avevo


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dipende dalla prospettiva....chiedilo alla gazzella di turno


La fame e' fame... la gazzella lo sa


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La fame e' fame... la gazzella lo sa


Questo ragionamento lo fa solo una gazzella buddha....cioè una su un milione.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La fame e' fame... la gazzella lo sa


l'avete vista anche voi una gazzella passare da queste parti?

o le mie orecchie mi hanno fregato?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo ragionamento lo fa solo una gazzella buddha....cioè una su un milione.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo ragionamento lo fa solo una gazzella buddha....cioè una su un milione.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'avete vista anche voi una gazzella passare da queste parti?
> 
> o le mie orecchie mi hanno fregato?


Di che parli?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di che parli?


 

di gazzelle parlai


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> di gazzelle parlai


Di quali gazzelle parlasti?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


esistono anche gli animali illuminati


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di quali gazzelle parlasti?


 

il mio compare ha fame di gazzella, quello alle mie spalle, e manda avanti a me perchè lui è timido.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il mio compare ha fame di gazzella, quello alle mie spalle, e manda avanti a me perchè lui è timido.


Micia, i mugugnii di Sbarella hanno piu' senso di cio' che scrivi

Confusione in te leggo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia, i mugugnii di Sbarella hanno piu' senso di cio' che scrivi
> 
> Confusione in te leggo


I serval hanno fame di gazzelle. e qui siamo in due, io e il mio compare nella foto.

...ora hai capito bestia?


vabbè...cazzate...


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> I serval hanno fame di gazzelle. e* qui siamo in due, io e il mio compare nella foto.*
> 
> ...ora hai capito bestia?
> 
> ...


chiedete aiuto a lui


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> I serval hanno fame di gazzelle. e qui siamo in due, io e il mio compare nella foto.
> 
> ...ora hai capito bestia?
> 
> ...


 
Scusa.. sono mentalmente sconnessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non c'ho voglia di lavorare ma mi tocca


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa.. sono mentalmente sconnessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

compriendo...non dirlo a me..


hai visto Nonno Serval di MM?


che autorevolezza....


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'avete vista anche voi una gazzella passare da queste parti?
> 
> o le mie orecchie mi hanno fregato?


Io non vorrei dirlo, ma la gazzella ha tagliato la corda non per la jena, ci è abituata porella, è che ha visto il cappello di m.m.  ....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io non vorrei dirlo, ma la gazzella ha tagliato la corda non per la jena, ci è abituata porella, è che ha visto il cappello di m.m. .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okkio..che tocchi un tastolo mooooooooolto delicatto.

la sacralità del Tempius Cappelli la conosci?

MM- rifà la spiega..please-


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa.. sono mentalmente sconnessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non per romperti gli attributi, ma ti sei sciroppata una lussuona vacanza fancazzista e neppure un po' di voglia di lavorare ti è venuta! I casi sono tre: hai il metabolismo basale lento, hai un leggero esaurimento organico che non si è ancora stabilizzato o è ancora tutto in palla per via del vorticoso giramento ad elica degli attributi di cui sopra!!!
Ci ho preso??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Un doveroso saluto a Sbarellina, jenetta ereditaria !!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non vorrei dirlo, ma la gazzella ha tagliato la corda non per la jena, ci è abituata porella, è che ha visto il cappello di m.m. .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il Sacro Cappello fa miracoli


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> compriendo...non dirlo a me..
> 
> 
> hai visto Nonno Serval di MM?
> ...


Eh no micia ...non è un Serval


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Sacro Cappello fa miracoli


imprestamelo.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no micia ...non è un Serval


NO?!

e chi è?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> NO?!
> 
> e chi è?


Mr. Caracal


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per romperti gli attributi, ma ti sei sciroppata una lussuona vacanza fancazzista e neppure un po' di voglia di lavorare ti è venuta! I casi sono tre: hai il metabolismo basale lento, hai un leggero esaurimento organico che non si è ancora stabilizzato o è ancora tutto in palla per via del vorticoso giramento ad elica degli attributi di cui sopra!!!
> Ci ho preso???
> 
> 
> ...


C'hai preso  

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: bgiwfq8- kldfhq'\
*4+


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> imprestamelo.


Devo chiedergli se è d'accordo


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

*Micia e MM*

Ogni tanto dovreste visionare anche quialche essere umano invece che attaccarvi al mondo animale... se non altro perche' poi ne risentono gli animali


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mr. Caracal


 
oh oh oh..my darling!


Ma è meraviglioso!


- si tolga la sacra porziuncola dalla testa allora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mr. Carcal


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Devo chiedergli se è d'accordo


Fai sto sforzo e mettici una bona parola.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Fai sto sforzo e mettici una bona parola.


I soliti raccomandati!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogni tanto dovreste visionare anche quialche essere umano invece che attaccarvi al mondo animale... se non altro perche' poi ne risentono gli animali


eccone un paio di esemplari...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogni tanto dovreste visionare anche quialche essere umano invece che attaccarvi al mondo animale... se non altro perche' poi ne risentono gli animali


 
no, li amo. e voglio un cane...anche se non ci azzecca col discorso...( quale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eccone un paio di esemplari...


Scorrettolo!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Fai sto sforzo e mettici una bona parola.


Ha detto che ora vuol riposare, meglio non disturbarlo...appena si sveglia glielo chiedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s.: bello il Caracal eh? guarda che orecchie


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> eccone un paio di esemplari...


sono le tue fidanzate?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scorrettolo!!!


Punite dal Sacro Cappello.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha detto che ora vuol riposare, meglio non disturbarlo...appena si sveglia glielo chiedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ufff..evvabbenene....


Ps. bello?!! solo bello?!!!



-voglio un cane-


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono le tue fidanzate?
























si certo...ci sono rimaste male quando le ho abbandonate per il Cappello


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si certo...ci sono rimaste male quando le ho abbandonate per il Cappello


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ufff..evvabbenene....
> 
> 
> Ps. bello?!! solo bello?!!!
> ...


Ti farei dono di un cucciolo di licaone...ma la mia bestiola di masculi non ne vuol sentir parlare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: saggezza vedo nel cane


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Questa mi sta pregando di ripensarci


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti farei dono di un cucciolo di licaone...ma la mia bestiola di masculi non ne vuol sentir parlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo stavo scrivendo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















grazie, il pensiero licaontico mi riscalda il core.


Ps. certo che oggi ci stiamo filando molto i turbamenti  dall'altra parte...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa mi sta pregando di ripensarci


Vanitosolo!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vanitosolo!








Questo era mio cognato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tutti distrutti dalla furia del Cappello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Capito perchè predico prudenza?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo stavo scrivendo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Notato... ma ci sono abbastanza thread per documentare ogni tipo di tradimento subito/inflitto... basta cercare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altri tipi di turbamento possono essere discussi qua... va bene tutto dai calli ai piedi all'adozione a distanza


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Notato... ma ci sono abbastanza thread per documentare ogni tipo di tradimento subito/inflitto... basta cercare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du palle..oggi non ne voglio sape'.

P. con rispetto parlando per li casini altrui...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo era mio cognato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammazza che fico pero'...

vabbè..ho fiducia..aspetto...


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Notato... *ma ci sono abbastanza thread per documentare ogni tipo di tradimento subito/inflitto... basta cercare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Beh...io mi sono stufato di stare in ufficio...mi prendo un paio d'ore di permesso e me ne vado al mare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ci si legge lunedì  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.....e niente mazine, letti...o lo dico al cappello


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Du palle..oggi non ne voglio sape'.
> 
> P. con rispetto parlando per li casini altrui...


pure io... sorry people!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Notato... ma ci sono abbastanza thread per documentare ogni tipo di tradimento subito/inflitto... basta cercare
> 
> 
> 
> ...










   non l'avevo letto


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ammazza che fico pero'...
> 
> vabbè..ho fiducia..aspetto...


ok micia...in questi due giorni ci parlerò  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    hasta luego


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh...io mi sono stufato di stare in ufficio...mi prendo un paio d'ore di permesso e me ne vado al mare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempesta cellulitica e capillarica ti colga


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tempesta cellulitica e capillarica ti colga


IENA


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh...io mi sono stufato di stare in ufficio...mi prendo un paio d'ore di permesso e me ne vado al mare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stronzolino 

	
	
		
		
	


	














con amore eh..stai attento all'onda oggi...mare forza 15 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora mi concentro


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh oh oh..my darling!
> 
> 
> Ma è meraviglioso!
> ...


 
Una porziuncola tricolore???  Che tempi......!!! Ma fanno i campionati del mondo delle porziuncole??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> IENA


A parte che dire ad una jena che è una jena ha un senso molto vago!!!  Ma giustamente la vera tempesta dovrebbe venirti altrove, che te ne impippa a te della cellulite, voi uomini avete l'ictus facile...... sai che viene anche alla circolazione scrotale??? 
Vado a farmi un giro và, oggi ho un prurito ai sonagli....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il buon Carlos che pippava peyote a iosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma lo sai che io ancora non ho le idee chiare su quel signore?

Castaneda intendo.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo sai che io ancora non ho le idee chiare su quel signore?
> 
> Castaneda intendo.


Nemmeno io. O era un gran furbo (famose le feste che organizzava nella sua villa a Los Angeles) oppure qualcosa l'ha scoperta davvero. 
Chissà, magari tutt'e due le cose...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

*Molti Modi Buon giorno!*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. O era un gran furbo (famose le feste che organizzava nella sua villa a Los Angeles) oppure qualcosa l'ha scoperta davvero.
> Chissà, magari tutt'e due le cose...


Davvero?

dimmi dimmi che mi incuriosisce sta storia delle feste...

quelli si facevano fino ai denti immagino..


Credevo di essere l'unica ad avere le idee confuse, perchè davvero i suoi scritti mi impressionarono non poco...

ma è possibile che fossero  solo il prodotto di funghi allucinogeni?
beh, comunque sia , il suo mestiere di scrittore lo ha fatto bene, perchè se siamo ancora qui a parlarne, significa che è stato bravo.

' Ps.Giono a tutti pimpiiiii


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Ne aveva parlato Charles Bukowski in un'intervista. C'era capitato in mezzo qualche volta...diciamo che ci divertiva parecchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si i libri sono bellissimi. Quello che preferisco è Viaggio a Ixtlan.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne aveva parlato Charles Bukowski in un'intervista. C'era capitato in mezzo qualche volta...diciamo che ci divertiva parecchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' vero l'ho letto anche io


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero l'ho letto anche io


bello eh? Però non mi piace il finale, quando rinuncia all'incontro con l'Alleato e scappa


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bello eh? Però non mi piace il finale, quando rinuncia all'incontro con l'Alleato e scappa


No, io ho letto il pezzo di BuK che va al party


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, io ho letto il pezzo di BuK che va al party


pure lui scappa


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pure lui scappa


Se anche Buk e' scappato immagina che razza di merdaio 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS: mi sarebbe piaciuto esserci


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Se anche Buk e' scappato immagina che razza di merdaio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in'fatti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












pure a me..casomai se le cose si mettevano al peggio, mi facevo dare un passaggio da Buk


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in'fatti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti io ho letto parecchio a rispetto delle macchine di Buk e non ci sarei salita... ferse solo dopo esser finalmente diventato ricco un giro sulla BMW nera (come i veri duri) me lo sarei pure fatto...

A piedi no?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti io ho letto parecchio a rispetto delle macchine di Buk e non ci sarei salita... ferse solo dopo esser finalmente diventato ricco un giro sulla BMW nera (come i veri duri) me lo sarei pure fatto...
> 
> A piedi no?


forse è meglio a piedi...


----------

